# BMX SIDECAR



## Kickstand3 (Jun 11, 2021)

..


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 11, 2021)

Any body know what I got here ?


----------



## sworley (Jun 11, 2021)

A lot of money!

Looks like Mongoose motomag bike w some modded parts (but I see originals in the background, thankfully) and a Gary Littlejohn sidecar. Wowza!


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 11, 2021)

Yep! What he said!^^ they used to call them Sidehacks.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 12, 2021)

Looks like a pile of gold!🤑
Wow! Did you get all of that stuff together?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 12, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Looks like a pile of gold!🤑
> Wow! Did you get all of that stuff together?



Siii


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 12, 2021)

Yes he did very good.i gave him a rundown on what that stuff is fetching.will be kool to see after he gets it back together.very nice survivor stuff


----------



## Billythekid (Jun 15, 2021)

So what did you pay at the garage sale ?


----------



## Thee (Jun 16, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> ..
> 
> View attachment 1428117
> 
> ...



That’s my child hood in a pile give it back, had the mongoose before I traded it off for a cruiser to trick out, what neck is on the goose? Motomags? Dude what a score


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 19, 2021)

Move to Project Rides 
Please


----------



## Thee (Jun 19, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> Move to Project Rides
> Please



Blah really? Post police? It was from Wednesday who cares?


----------



## Boris (Jun 20, 2021)

Thee said:


> Blah really? Post police? It was from Wednesday who cares?



@Kickstand3, always at the forefront of  self-policing.


----------

